# Ordered an Inexpensive "Storm" Jacket Today from Blair



## SeaBreeze (Oct 18, 2018)

I only ordered once from Blair, and that was a loooong time ago, like today,  it was because of an ad in the newspaper.  Last time I ordered, it was two summertime blouses and they were nice for the cheap price.  I just ordered a water resistant jacket from them for only $19.99 and free shipping with promo code BDRY.

I really don't like to buy clothes online because I'm afraid the size or color will be off, but I needed a lightweight water resistant jacket with hood for days that may threaten rain or snow, but are not that cold.  Since it isn't bulky, it should also be good for when I go camping in the mountains.  I ordered the Storm Blue color.  Website here.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 18, 2018)

Beautiful  jacket  Seabreeze,  but you don't look old enough to be on Seniors Forum.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 18, 2018)

Silly boy! :hair:


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 18, 2018)

That's a cute jacket, SeaBreeze.   I remember there used to be a Totes store in the local outlet mall.   I bought lots of umbrellas and stuff from them.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 18, 2018)

I love the jacket. I like the idea of a detachable  hood. I've passed up jackets because the hood couldn't be removed. I hate it flapping around in the back when I didn't need it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 18, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> That's a cute jacket, SeaBreeze.   I remember there used to be a Totes store in the local outlet mall.   I bought lots of umbrellas and stuff from them.



Thanks, my husband was just telling me there's one by us too, but it's not that close and he didn't think they sold jackets.  I kind of remember Totes rubbers that fit over your shoes in the rain, that was when I was a kid.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 18, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I love the jacket. I like the idea of a detachable  hood. I've passed up jackets because the hood couldn't be removed. I hate it flapping around in the back when I didn't need it.



I would leave that hood on because by me it can rain one minute and be sunny the next.  But I know what you mean about hoods flapping around when you're not using them.  My big down parka has a detachable hood, and unless it's a snowstorm I keep it at home and just wear a wool cap.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 23, 2018)

HI Seabreeze,I also bought exact same jacket &color a couple of years ago from Blair.
It still keeps me warm and dry when its raining Sue


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 25, 2018)

I *like* that jacket. If I didn't have so many coats and jackets already, I might order that myself in that same color.  I'd be interested to know if the color is true to the picture shown.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 25, 2018)

Nice Seabreeze. We’ve ordered from Blair with good results.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 25, 2018)

Wife buys many things from them.  Price and quality good.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 25, 2018)

SB Come on over I'll turn on my hose and see how you weather the storm.  OK?  I'll use medium pressure...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 27, 2018)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I *like* that jacket. If I didn't have so many coats and jackets already, I might order that myself in that same color.  I'd be interested to know if the color is true to the picture shown.



It took awhile to get here, but it was delivered today USPS in a plastic bag.  I would say the color is true to the one they advertise, but it has a shiny appearance that I don't really care for and didn't expect to see.  I guess since it's water 'resistant', that can be expected....since it wasn't like an expensive GoreTex jacket that usually has a matte finish.

I ordered a women's x-large because I wanted it roomy enough to fit a sweatshirt under it, and it is roomy and a little long.   All in all it's something that will come in handy for me on days where it's not too cold and light snow or rain is expected.  Not a bad buy for $19.99, nore functional than stylish, but that's okay with me.  Here is is under incandescent lighting.


----------



## Lara (Oct 28, 2018)

I can't believe that's only $20 including shipping! I have something similar so I guess I'll pass but there was a day when I couldn't pass up a good bargain whether I needed it or not. Hmm, it would make a good Christmas present. Only 58 Days until Christmas!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 12, 2018)

I think it looks more blue and the picture from the website has a hint of teal. Does it make noise when you move like the shiny material sometimes does?  That's the thing I don't like about windbreakers.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2018)

Yes, I wish it was more like teal and less shiny like it showed in the ad, it does make that noise.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 12, 2018)

It looks like a great jacket even if it makes noises. nthego:


----------

